# Bubblers And Powerheads



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey tank people,

I have 5 baby reds and im just wondering how important a bubbler is to my piranha. my filter is quite strong so I was thinking it provides enough itself.

also, should I get a powerhead once they get bigger ?(I heard from a storeowner that small piranha can get sucked in).

heres my tank at the moment and a pic of my babies!:


----------



## davery08 (Mar 4, 2011)

from what i've read on the site they are good for the piranhas and tank.. it gives the piranhas exercise and will help them grow healther.. i am just saying from what i've read i don't have any profession experience of anything.. i don't know about young piranhas being sucked in a powerhead but my young RBP didn't like the powerhead i had and everytime i turned it on they would hide until it gets turned off.. what size is your tank?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Certainly small fish may get sucked by a strong powerhead... i'd recommend you wait till he gets around 3" before adding a powerhead... powerheads are great to provide surface agitation and tank current, i use them in all my tanks... airstones (bubblers) will help with surface agitation and gas exchange too (though i don't use them)... you should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199946-surface-agitation/page__p__2702432__hl__%22surface+agitation%22__fromsearch__1#entry2702432


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

davery08 said:


> Certainly small fish may get sucked by a strong powerhead... i'd recommend you wait till he gets around 3" before adding a powerhead... powerheads are great to provide surface agitation and tank current, i use them in all my tanks... airstones (bubblers) will help with surface agitation and gas exchange too (though i don't use them)... you should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199946-surface-agitation/page__p__2702432__hl__%22surface+agitation%22__fromsearch__1#entry2702432


hey,

thats very interesting actually!!
Ive noticed that when I give them a bit of flake food with their tilapia and pieces of earthworms I can actually see the flakes move quite vigorously in a pattern at the top. there is NO non moving surface water, but possibly in the right corner where you see all the plants there is less surface agitation. perhaps one of those wall bubblers would suffice? what do you think?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> Certainly small fish may get sucked by a strong powerhead... i'd recommend you wait till he gets around 3" before adding a powerhead... powerheads are great to provide surface agitation and tank current, i use them in all my tanks... airstones (bubblers) will help with surface agitation and gas exchange too (though i don't use them)... you should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199946-surface-agitation/page__p__2702432__hl__%22surface+agitation%22__fromsearch__1#entry2702432


hey,

thats very interesting actually!!
Ive noticed that when I give them a bit of flake food with their tilapia and pieces of earthworms I can actually see the flakes move quite vigorously in a pattern at the top. there is NO non moving surface water, but possibly in the right corner where you see all the plants there is less surface agitation. perhaps one of those wall bubblers would suffice? what do you think?
[/quote]

Personally i prefer powerheads over airstones because of the tank current it creates for Ps to "excercise" (swim)... a 35-40g tank will work for a while since your Ps are so small but i suggest you get a 75g tank (or bigger) and start tank cycle since Ps are fast growers given the proper conditions...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Certainly small fish may get sucked by a strong powerhead... i'd recommend you wait till he gets around 3" before adding a powerhead... powerheads are great to provide surface agitation and tank current, i use them in all my tanks... airstones (bubblers) will help with surface agitation and gas exchange too (though i don't use them)... you should read this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/199946-surface-agitation/page__p__2702432__hl__%22surface+agitation%22__fromsearch__1#entry2702432


hey,

thats very interesting actually!!
Ive noticed that when I give them a bit of flake food with their tilapia and pieces of earthworms I can actually see the flakes move quite vigorously in a pattern at the top. there is NO non moving surface water, but possibly in the right corner where you see all the plants there is less surface agitation. perhaps one of those wall bubblers would suffice? what do you think?
[/quote]

Personally i prefer powerheads over airstones because of the tank current it creates for Ps to "excercise" (swim)... a 35-40g tank will work for a while since your Ps are so small but i suggest you get a 75g tank (or bigger) and start tank cycle since Ps are fast growers given the proper conditions...
[/quote]

what do you mean by, "and start tank cycle" and yeah ill switch. at the SIZE do you recommend I switch them. (be fair lol. dont just say right away.) I would like a proper answer keeping in mind the fact the tight conditions at certain sizes will make them ancy and possibly turn on each other.

thanks so much!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

About tank cycle: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18

IMO they will need a bigger tank (75g or bigger) the sooner the better since they are fast growers (given right circumstances)... a bigger tank will help reduce aggression too... personally i'd get the bigger tank ASAP and start tank cycle... the 35-40g tank should do ok for a few weeks while you cycle your bigger tank...


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I have powerheads in all my tanks. Between that& the canister outlets it makes nice currents


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

thats interesting! so, I have goldfish right now. just sitting in an airated 5 gallon. once I get the 75 gal (or bigger) should I throw those guys in for a few days? I have 5.
will that start the cycle well? Ill also buy the nitrate and trite test kits, I already have ammonia and ph.

how long should I run the tank with goldfish and plants with all other decorations and stuff?

thanks!

any other info would be greatly appreciated. arm me with your knowledge. I would love to hear the BEST way you think would be to start this cycle.

also, I fill my tank up with distilled water during water changes. should I still throw in some aquasafe and wastecontrol each time?

thanks!


----------

